

SharePoint To Run Enterprise 2.0? - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sharepoint_to_run_enterprise_2.php

======
gruseom
Could this read any more like propaganda?

~~~
daveambrose
Maybe, but this functionality is greatly needed with the organization I work
for. We currently use SharePoint and it's utter garbage.

